# The 70th Anniversary of National Day Military Parade on 1 October 2019



## LKJ86

JL-10





https://m.weibo.cn/3499923294/4374365128608585

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

Three more ..



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148907257368702976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149166506040672256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148517935385726976

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IblinI

Let's make it a sticky thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149557698230226944

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149603962040881152




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1320630784762832






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149609289431932930


LKJ86 said:


> JL-10
> View attachment 561187
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/3499923294/4374365128608585



By the way, anyone with an idea, what happened to LKJ86??

He was last seen here at the PDF on Jun 11, 2019 ... I hope he's only in holydays.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Figaro

I heard a very long time ago that the PLA would be showing off the successor to the Type 95. Is this rumor true?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

Some more ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Some more ...
> 
> View attachment 573057
> View attachment 573058
> View attachment 573059


The first one is from Zhuhai Airshow-2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> The first one is from Zhuhai Airshow-2018.



Upps ... then sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1740979351/4403078058563738

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159264353985552384

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## blinder

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159264353985552384


Interesting shots, surely not taken over Beijing?? Looks like just after take-off somewhere.
Compared with LKJ86's post, which are quite high, but already (or still) in formation.


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1740979351/4403320225567496

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Figaro

What are the chances that the DF-41 will be unveiled at this parade? I expected it to be unveiled two years ago at the Zhurihe Parade but we got the DF-31AG out of nowhere. Hopefully this time we get the DF-41.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Navigator

Figaro said:


> What are the chances that the DF-41 will be unveiled at this parade? I expected it to be unveiled two years ago at the Zhurihe Parade but we got the DF-31AG out of nowhere. Hopefully this time we get the DF-41.



100%. There on sattelite image of military base where ongoing are the training for the parade, noted groups frpm 18 DF-41 and 18 DF-31AG

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159857128724676609

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Navigator said:


> 100%. There on sattelite image of military base where ongoing are the training for the parade, noted groups frpm 18 DF-41 and 18 DF-31AG
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159857128724676609


Wow! Look how much bigger the DF-41 is than the DF-31. 18 launchers at 10 warheads apiece... that's a lot of hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

ZeEa5KPul said:


> 18 launchers at 10 warheads apiece... that's a lot of hurt.


So, do you believe China only has about 250 nuclear warheads?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

LKJ86 said:


> So, do you believe China only has about 250 nuclear warheads?


I think it's hilarious that anyone would think China has just 280 warheads. If it did that picture (18 DF-41s + 18 DF-31AGs) would be 84% of China's nuclear arsenal. This comically low under-count is spread by clowns like Hans Kristensen who want to reduce America's nuclear weapons stockpile - an agenda I wholeheartedly support, by the way. Nothing would make me happier than for the US to have 0 nuclear warheads.

Guess we should make Hans an honorary agent in the SFA. Put him in touch with Gordon Chang.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> If I remember correctly, the 70th anniversary parade is likely to be the first parade for a plane with no *clear* image on the Internet to have its first debut.



Yes I know, and that alone will kill me ... or better to say, my impatience will kill me. 

Therefore as a minor relief, will it be manned or an UAV (what I more likely expect)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> It's a variant of H-6. Though PLAAF didn't give publicity to all of the UAVs, We have clear images of most of them.



I bet it's the H-6N.


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> It's a variant of H-6. Though PLAAF didn't give publicity to all of the UAVs, We have clear images of most of them.



Oh well .. so the IFR-probe equipped one, maybe with the huge BAShM??


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> .., We have clear images of *most of them*.




Just noticed this important part!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

_Oedo Soldier wrote:-
今年の閲兵式に登場予定のPLAロケット軍5つの主力装備_
_DF-17(極超音速弾道ミサイル)、DF-10B(巡航ミサイル)、DF-26、DF-31AG、DF-41_

PLA Rocket Force's five main equipment to appear in this year's military parade are DF-17 (hypersonic ballistic missile), DF-10B (cruise missile), DF-26, DF-31AG, DF-41

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> Mostly correct. Its IFF, DTA and ESM systems are also improved but it seems that the half-buried weapon bay will not carry anything in the parade.



So since this one does not have a "half-buried weapon bay" I presume there will be another H-6 variant??

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

*China to hold grand celebration, military parade on National Day*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-29 12:29:58|Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, Aug. 29 (Xinhua) -- China announced Thursday to put on a grand celebration, followed by a military parade and mass pageantry at Tian'anmen Square on Oct. 1, the National Day, to mark the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China (PRC).

Some advanced weapons will make their debut in the military parade, the scale of which is scheduled to be greater than the ones commemorating the 50th and 60th founding anniversary of the PRC, as well as the V-Day military parade in 2015.

Party and state leaders and representatives from different fields will also attend a grand gathering in the evening to enjoy a gala and a firework show.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

China to mark 70th anniversary of PRC founding with parade on October 1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

http://www.top81cn.cn/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1131930&extra=page=2&mobile=2


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> Several new large UAVs might have their first debut on the parade.




Indeed, from what I've heard, at least two of these unique arrow-shaped UAVs are prepared.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @inSky_1865 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @市民贾先生 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via WEIMENG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @鼎盛acer31 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 lightweight tank 




Via @苏联余晖 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

JSCh said:


>


Damn it, they put those silly caps on the wheels!


----------



## LKJ86

Via @123儿的二 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> ...
> View attachment 579279
> ...
> Via @123儿的二 from Weibo



oh well ... is this the Sky Saker reconnaissance UAV ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> Several new large UAVs might have their first debut on the parade.



One of the hypersonic ones showed up. This is the same one that was spotted at an airfield.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Akasa said:


> One of the hypersonic ones showed up. This is the same one that was spotted at an airfield.
> 
> View attachment 579313




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172895042874302465

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

And also the UCAV Sharp Sword

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

OMG !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pepsi Cola

Congratulations!


----------



## Beast

DF-41 will be the highlight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @泄密bot from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空物语 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @杜奕 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @首都建设报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Broccoli

I was reading BR's China thread and those boys are extremely salty.

I'd waher it's because these new parade pics what show disparity between China & Indian military capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Broccoli said:


> I was reading BR's China thread and those boys are extremely salty.
> 
> I'd waher it's because these new parade pics what show disparity between China & Indian military capabilities.




Pardon to say so, but just look at China's shipbuilding capabilities and the most recent output ... and then compare to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## serenity

Broccoli said:


> I was reading BR's China thread and those boys are extremely salty.
> 
> I'd waher it's because these new parade pics what show disparity between China & Indian military capabilities.



Jealousy. Good men act differently when jealous. They will swallow pride and try to learn and improve and become like those they find jealousy in. Bad men manifest jealousy by calling those they are jealous of things like "chinks" "gooks" "commies" "baby eaters" etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Broccoli said:


> I was reading BR's China thread and those boys are extremely salty.
> 
> I'd waher it's because these new parade pics what show disparity between China & Indian military capabilities.


Who's BR? I need to experience their salt.


----------



## Beast

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Who's BR? I need to experience their salt.


You go in there and they will ban you if you speak the truth. If you praise India military is the best in the world. You can survive there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Second parade rehearsal held: new weapons spotted*
By Ma Xiu Source:Global Times Published: 2019/9/15 19:23:39



A tourist takes a photo of the Tiananmen Suare on Saturday. The square was decorated ahead of the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China, which falls on October 1. Photo: IC

A parade of weapons and equipment including nuclear, hypersonic and stealthy ones were spotted in Beijing early Sunday morning during the second rehearsal to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China, delighting online legions of patriotic military enthusiasts.

Photos and videos began surfacing on Chinese mainland social media as early as Saturday morning as military hardware rolled into downtown Beijing districts to prepare to join in the massive late-night rehearsal.

Type 99A tanks driving down Beijing boulevards were among the first images, their desert camouflage delighting enthusiasts who recalled the jungle look of previous parades.

The tanks were everywhere: more than 20 in one picture and that wasn't counting all the infantry fighting vehicles, amphibious assault vehicles and mobile artillery.

Type 15 tanks were also sighted on the streets of the capital city, suggesting that the lightweight tank will make its debut to the general public on October 1.

Military observers identified Dongfeng-41 (DF-41) intercontinental ballistic missiles, capable of carrying 10 independently targetable nuclear warheads and hitting anywhere on Earth, according to Hong Kong Economic Times.

They also spotted the DF-17 ballistic missile, said to be carrying a hypersonic glide vehicle similar to Russia's Avangard, moving along the highway into Beijing.

Meanwhile online videos and photos captured two types of drone: one aerodynamic design believed to be high supersonic and stealthy, the other with a fly wing stealth design: probably the Sharp Sword stealth attack drone seen test flying back in 2013.

More mysterious was an image of a large autonomous underwater vehicle. Its mission remains unknown.

Beijing residents also claimed to have spotted new anti-ship missiles, anti-aircraft missiles and cruise missiles. They also speculated they had identified a long-range multiple rocket launcher.

During the rehearsal on Sunday morning, enthusiasts filmed warplanes including J-20 stealth fighters, Y-20 transport planes, early warning aircraft and special mission aircraft.

A new bomber, the H-6N, was in the formations on Sunday. Unlike the H-6K, its predecessor, it can refuel mid-air, extending its range, reports said. Military enthusiasts speculated the plane could carry and fire a ballistic missile in the air.

A military expert who requested anonymity told the Global Times Sunday that some of the weapons and equipment under discussion were among the world's most advanced, showing China's rising capability to safeguard its sovereignty, territorial integrity and the fruits of peaceful development.

"These weapons, if they turn out to be true, will be used to maintain peace and stability and deter conflicts," the expert said. "China will never trigger a war, just like in the past."

The military parade aims to showcase national and military power and inspire Chinese people's patriotism, Major General Cai Zhijun, deputy head of the office of the leading group for the military parade, said at a press conference held on August 29.

"It will show the army's unchangeable spirit of listening to the Communist Party of China, reflecting on the achievements of military reform and mobilizing the people to make unremitting efforts to realize the great rejuvenation of the Chinese nation."

The parade is neither aimed at any specific country or region, nor targets any particular affair, Cai said.



Photo shows a decorated Tiananmen Square ahead of the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China, which falls on October 1. Photo: IC

*Common people*

A parade of common people followed the military parade in the rehearsal, a participant who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Sunday.

Refusing to share more details on the mass parade, the participant said it was "spectacular and will resonate in the hearts of Chinese people."

In previous parades, people marched alongside festooned vehicles, Chinese experts noted.

The rehearsal for the evening gala on October 1 features singing and dancing and will continue into Sunday night, the participant said.

More than 100,000 people will participate in the parade and 60,000 will attend the evening gala in Beijing on October 1, said Wang Xiaohui, executive deputy head of the Publicity Department of the CPC Central Committee.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Beijing Stages Second Rehearsal for National Day Celebrations

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @兵工科技 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @金陵上空的鹰 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @浙中指挥长 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175435119370231808
The first one is new to me (eventually "a ground-effect drone or a target drone" (via Henri K.), the second one is clearly a GJ-2 WingLoong II and the third one looks like the Sharp Sword UCAV....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175635094385508352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175612895847010304

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @龙胆豪威 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @佛系军迷京城老九 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175669672634650624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @酒色财气吕洞宾 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @哈库纳玛塔塔_Sit from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Why are the Z-10s psed in the first image?? It is a well-known type !!


----------



## LKJ86

Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

---










Via @摄影师李白兔子 from Weibo

---










Via @痴情命苦呀 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## blinder

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175669672634650624


There were six on 10 July as well I think?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

From weibo,
人近火星
上传于 17分钟前
来自 小米8周年旗舰手机
新远火终于掀起头盖骨来了​Say new MLRS revealed.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Char



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Char said:


> View attachment 580560


My feelings exactly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @MinorLogan from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Via @我和南海有个约会 from Weibo

---

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @清风习然V from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @苏雨农 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Fighter jets rehearse over weekend for National Day military parade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Neo双垂尾蓝光 from Weibo

---




Via @垂直风行 from Weibo

---




Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @wanquanfoto from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

---




Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*70th anniversary parade to show China's military might*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-09-24 15:19
















Major General Cai Zhijun, deputy director of the Leading Group Office of Military Parade, speaks at a press conference on the military parade to be held Oct 1 on China's 70th birthday, Sept 24, 2019. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

The military parade on the nation's 70th birthday will showcase the latest achievements from the modernization process of the People's Liberation Army, as well as its stanch confidence of becoming a world-class military force, Major General Cai Zhijun, deputy director of the Leading Group Office of Military Parade, said on Tuesday.

Cai said the parade will demonstrate the PLA's determination to safeguard national sovereignty, security and development interests, as well as to maintain world peace and regional stability.

"It will motivate and encourage all Party members, all military personnel and people across all ethnic groups to work tirelessly in realizing the Chinese dream of national rejuvenation," he said.

The military parade passing through Tiananmen Square will be divided into four major categories: aerial flag bearing units, infantry formations, military hardware and aircraft. The parade will last around 80 minutes.

The showcase will include around 15,000 military personnel, 160 aircraft, 580 military hardware and 59 formations in total, making it the biggest military parade in recent history, Cai said.

For the 15 infantry formations, troopers will march in square formations representing various branches of the military, along with researchers, female soldiers, military reserves, militia and peacekeeping forces. The female battalion will be led by two female generals for the first time in history.

The 32 formations for military equipment will showcase a variety of hardware for ground and maritime combat weapons, air defense and anti-missile applications, information and unmanned warfare, as well as logistics and strategic combat forces. A lot of equipment, such as unmanned drones, will debut in the parade.

The 12 formations for the aircraft feature units from early warning and control planes, bombers, carrier-born fighter jets, multirole fighter jets and helicopters.

Major General Tan Min, the deputy chief of staff of the PLA Central Theater Command, said the weapons featured in the parade are domestically made and in service, which represent the innovative capability of Chinese defense research.

The weapons are also highly modern, with greater precision, adaptability and overall combat effectiveness, he added.

Senior Colonel Wu Qian, spokesman of the Ministry of National Defense, said a total of 188 military attaches from 97 countries in China are invited to the military parade. No foreign troops will join the parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Chinese Troops Train for National Day Parade in Beijing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国军视网 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

By the way, do we know the designation of this mini-rotorcraft?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @胡子说海 from Weibo


----------



## Dungeness

Deino said:


> By the way, do we know the designation of this mini-rotorcraft?
> 
> View attachment 581117




“猎鹰 Falcon". Max Load 630kg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @超大善舞精灵 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 581189
> 
> Via @超大善舞精灵 from Weibo


Will this be the real fly pass formation? 

It will be more than most countries airforce whole fleet alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177097803803320320Eva Zheng 郑怡斌 عائشة@evazhengll

PLA plans to replace its QBZ-95 with new conventional rifle series. 
The new family (modular rifle system with stock) designed by NORINCO 208 Research Institute will make its debut in the October 1 parade. 
Stay tuned!





1:49 PM - Sep 26, 2019


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西葛西造舰军事CG from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

I am planning to watch this. 

Can anyone tell me the time when this will start, and for how long is it planned to go on?


----------



## vi-va

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I am planning to watch this.
> 
> Can anyone tell me the time when this will start, and for how long is it planned to go on?


2015 China Victory Day Parade
The Parade began at 10:09 and ended at 11:40.
So I guess 10AM Beijing Time on Oct. 1st.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Neo双垂尾蓝光 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## casual

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 580397
> 
> Via @金陵上空的鹰 from Weibo


which weapon system is this? looks like a naval ciws on a truck


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Neo双垂尾蓝光 from Weibo





Via @鼎盛沙龙 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @T汪汪T from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Via @eaglephoto from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ozranger




----------



## yantong1980

New carbine being issued?


----------



## luciferdd



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

luciferdd said:


> View attachment 581862


Holy sh*t!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Holy sh*t!


There is no way to intercept this thing. No need MIRV, one is enough to deliver nuke warhead or hit very high value target in US from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Fisrt of all congratulations for the 70th Avviversary ... and also for all these archievments

GJ-11 alias Sharp Sword









WZ-8 supersonic recce UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

LIVE: Grand Celebration Honoring 70th Anniversary of PRC's Founding


----------



## LKJ86

Via @goneless from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Via @斯文的威猛 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

DF-17




Via @赵昱桦-John from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via 中国军网

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 581888
> 
> Via @goneless from Weibo


A new video from PLAAF's Weibo:
https://m.weibo.cn/5707057078/4422694227168845

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 581937
> View attachment 581938
> View attachment 581939
> View attachment 581940
> View attachment 581941
> View attachment 581942
> View attachment 581943
> View attachment 581944
> View attachment 581945
> View attachment 581946
> View attachment 581947
> View attachment 581948
> View attachment 581949
> View attachment 581950
> View attachment 581951
> 
> Via 中国军网


Fifteen military units march in formation for National Day parade

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179050099806220293@Deino 
Is it???


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Congratulations to PRC for their 70th anniversary.

Incredible military parade; truly jaw-dropping array of world-leading technology across the board.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Actually I don't think so



bahadur999 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179050099806220293@Deino
> Is it???



Actually I don't think so


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## serenity

bahadur999 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179050099806220293@Deino
> Is it???



No the one on left is called An Jian or dark sword and the one on the right is supersonic drone for detecting ships and other things. Useful as one way to provide guidance for anti-ship ballistic missile warheads. Also have space based guidance and another high altitude drone for this job. Those other two eyes are slow and may not be in right position to provide guidance. This black drone is fast way to get to far island chains.

Dark sword fighter drone is very big and supposed to support J-20. Li Jian or sharp sword is the triangular drone with stealth engine exhaust. Useful for spying and bombing. Also called GJ-11 or GongJi meaning attack or strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

A glance at China's military parade from space

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空物语 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @兵器杂志-肖宁 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @社会主义新青年Memorian from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## khanasifm

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...ypersonic-missile-immune-to-defensive-systems

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*1,000 foreign troops (including from Pakistan) participated in China's military parade*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Highlights: China celebrates 70th anniversary with biggest ever military parade*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goenitz

old news


----------



## LKJ86

Via @社会主义新青年Memorian from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak

*China's Scary Military Parade on 01, Oct 2019
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Gyroplane can send stealth missions: report*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/10/8 21:13:40



A special warfare equipment group formation featuring a type of aerial assault gyroplane marches in a parade to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China in Beijing on October 1. Photo: IC

A record-breaking gyroplane which debuted at the National Day parade on October 1 was made by a private company, which industry reports said Monday indicates the success of China's civil-military integration.

The bizarre-looking rotorcraft Lieying, or Falcon, has reportedly already been delivered to the Chinese army and air force paratroopers.

Lieying was developed by Shaanxi Bao He Defense Technology, a company also known as Shaanxi Baoji Special Vehicle Manufacturing. It can carry two commandos, reconnaissance and communications equipment and weapons, according to a report by Ordnance Industry Science Technology, a Xi'an-based periodical focused on the national defense industry.

Lieying has a range of 690 kilometers, a ceiling of 5,300 meters, a takeoff weight of 560 kilograms, and can operate in temperatures as low as minus 36 C, the magazine said, noting that these specifications have broken records set by comparable foreign products.

The aircraft is agile, has excellent performance at low altitude and speeds, allowing it to deliver troops deep into hostile locations or conduct stealth reconnaissance missions, the magazine reported, noting that the gyroplane is small and difficult to detect by radar.

As it closes in on a target, it can shut down its engine and glide up to the unsuspecting enemy.

The Chinese military said it wanted to develop an aerial assault gyroplane in August 2014, with Shaanxi Bao He Defense Technology being the developer, the magazine quoted the chairman of the company, Wang Baohe, as saying.

The development phase was completed in January, and the company has produced gyroplanes for the army and air force paratroopers, Wang said, noting that participating in the National Day parade is an indication of its significant role in the special forces of the Chinese military.

Lieying was the only weapon in the parade developed by a private company, Ordnance Industry Science Technology reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*'Earthquake Boy' realizes military dream*
By Zhang Yangfei | China Daily | Updated: 2019-10-09 10:02
















Chen Qiang (middle). [Photo/CCTV]

A boy who vowed 11 years ago to become a paratrooper after experiencing a deadly earthquake in Sichuan province not only accomplished his dream but made an appearance in the military parade on Oct 1.

Marching in the PLA Air Force formation on National Day in Tian'anmen Square, 23-year-old Cheng Qiang was no stranger to audiences.

In 2008, after a catastrophic earthquake hit Wenchuan, Sichuan province, the airborne force that came to the rescue made a great impression on Cheng.

When the airborne troops finished the disaster relief mission and left the area, Cheng stood in the crowds holding a sign reading "I will become a paratrooper when I grow up".

The scene was captured by media and was later widely circulated online, leading Cheng to be known to Chinese people as "Earthquake Boy".

Cheng still remembers when the airborne troops came to his hometown and he told China Central Television that he kept in his mind the word "airborne", which was written on the rescuers' helmets.

"They fought against time to save lives, helped us pitch tents and rebuild homes. We took them as our saviors," he said.

"I was 12 in elementary school. The teacher told us we could write down what we would like to say to the PLA. So I wrote on the sign that I will become a paratrooper when I grow up," he added.

In 2013, Cheng signed up for military service in the airborne division and was enlisted in the unit named after Huang Jiguang, a hero who sacrificed himself by blocking enemy fire with his own chest during the War to Resist US Aggression and Aid Korea in 1952.

According to Xinhua News Agency, Cheng wrote in his diary that he felt very excited that he finally realized his dream and became comrades with the heroes who once saved himself.

After intense training and hard work, Cheng was named the Huang Jiguang squad leader in 2017 at the 65th anniversary of Huang's death.

Early this year, Cheng was chosen to join the air force formation for the military parade celebrating the 70th anniversary of the PRC's founding.

However, to march in line with other comrades in the parade, Cheng had one big challenge to overcome-being bowlegged. Cheng said in a video by China Central Television that not being able to close his knees when standing with his feet together was his biggest weakness in the parade.

Fearing to be eliminated from the formation, Cheng used backpack straps to tightly tie up his knees during the day and even when he slept.

"I felt very uncomfortable at the beginning. Every night my feet would go numb and it hurt so much that I couldn't fall asleep," he said, adding that the pain made him shed tears at the beginning.

Cheng said he kept his knees tied up for seven months, and he was able to close his knees perfectly before the parade kicked off in October.

He said the Huang Jiguang squad is always in pursuit of perfection and excellence.

"And military parade training is the same. I want to make my every movement perfect," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1166283.shtml 
*Gyroplane can send stealth missions: report*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/10/8 21:13:40





A special warfare equipment group formation featuring a type of aerial assault gyroplane marches in a parade to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China in Beijing on October 1. Photo: IC


A record-breaking gyroplane which debuted at the National Day parade on October 1 was made by a private company, which industry reports said Monday indicates the success of China's civil-military integration.

The bizarre-looking rotorcraft Lieying, or Falcon, has reportedly already been delivered to the Chinese army and air force paratroopers.

Lieying was developed by Shaanxi Bao He Defense Technology, a company also known as Shaanxi Baoji Special Vehicle Manufacturing. It can carry two commandos, reconnaissance and communications equipment and weapons, according to a report by Ordnance Industry Science Technology, a Xi'an-based periodical focused on the national defense industry.

Lieying has a range of 690 kilometers, a ceiling of 5,300 meters, a takeoff weight of 560 kilograms, and can operate in temperatures as low as minus 36 C, the magazine said, noting that these specifications have broken records set by comparable foreign products.

The aircraft is agile, has excellent performance at low altitude and speeds, allowing it to deliver troops deep into hostile locations or conduct stealth reconnaissance missions, the magazine reported, noting that the gyroplane is small and difficult to detect by radar. 

As it closes in on a target, it can shut down its engine and glide up to the unsuspecting enemy.

The Chinese military said it wanted to develop an aerial assault gyroplane in August 2014, with Shaanxi Bao He Defense Technology being the developer, the magazine quoted the chairman of the company, Wang Baohe, as saying.

The development phase was completed in January, and the company has produced gyroplanes for the army and air force paratroopers, Wang said, noting that participating in the National Day parade is an indication of its significant role in the special forces of the Chinese military.

Lieying was the only weapon in the parade developed by a private company, Ordnance Industry Science Technology reported.


----------



## yex

bahadur999 said:


> http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1166283.shtml
> *Gyroplane can send stealth missions: report*
> Source:Global Times Published: 2019/10/8 21:13:40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A special warfare equipment group formation featuring a type of aerial assault gyroplane marches in a parade to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China in Beijing on October 1. Photo: IC
> 
> 
> A record-breaking gyroplane which debuted at the National Day parade on October 1 was made by a private company, which industry reports said Monday indicates the success of China's civil-military integration.
> 
> The bizarre-looking rotorcraft Lieying, or Falcon, has reportedly already been delivered to the Chinese army and air force paratroopers.
> 
> Lieying was developed by Shaanxi Bao He Defense Technology, a company also known as Shaanxi Baoji Special Vehicle Manufacturing. It can carry two commandos, reconnaissance and communications equipment and weapons, according to a report by Ordnance Industry Science Technology, a Xi'an-based periodical focused on the national defense industry.
> 
> Lieying has a range of 690 kilometers, a ceiling of 5,300 meters, a takeoff weight of 560 kilograms, and can operate in temperatures as low as minus 36 C, the magazine said, noting that these specifications have broken records set by comparable foreign products.
> 
> The aircraft is agile, has excellent performance at low altitude and speeds, allowing it to deliver troops deep into hostile locations or conduct stealth reconnaissance missions, the magazine reported, noting that the gyroplane is small and difficult to detect by radar.
> 
> As it closes in on a target, it can shut down its engine and glide up to the unsuspecting enemy.
> 
> The Chinese military said it wanted to develop an aerial assault gyroplane in August 2014, with Shaanxi Bao He Defense Technology being the developer, the magazine quoted the chairman of the company, Wang Baohe, as saying.
> 
> The development phase was completed in January, and the company has produced gyroplanes for the army and air force paratroopers, Wang said, noting that participating in the National Day parade is an indication of its significant role in the special forces of the Chinese military.
> 
> Lieying was the only weapon in the parade developed by a private company, Ordnance Industry Science Technology reported.


how can this things glide? They dont have wings. when they turn the engine off. this thing gonna drop immidiatly to the ground


----------



## blinder

yex said:


> how can this things glide? They dont have wings. when they turn the engine off. this thing gonna drop immidiatly to the ground



I was wondering about that too yeah...
Maybe it can 'auto rotate' its rotor blades, but that would definitely be very risky too...


----------



## lcloo

yex said:


> how can this things glide? They dont have wings. when they turn the engine off. this thing gonna drop immidiatly to the ground



From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Jump to navigation Jump to search



A modern, closed-cabin, pusher-propeller autogyro in flight
An *autogyro* (from Greek αὐτός and γύρος, "self-turning"), also known as a *gyroplane* or *gyrocopter*, is a type of rotorcraft that uses an unpowered rotor in free autorotation to develop lift. Forward thrust is provided independently, by an engine-driven propeller. While similar to a helicopter rotor in appearance, the autogyro's rotor must have air flowing across the rotor disc to generate rotation, and the air flows upwards through the rotor disc rather than down.

for further reading go to:-
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autogyro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vi-va

yex said:


> how can this things glide? They dont have wings. when they turn the engine off. this thing gonna drop immidiatly to the ground






@blinder

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blinder

viva_zhao said:


> @blinder



So auto rotation is actually the key. Nice to learn something new, thanks @Icloo and @viva_zhao !

Anyway, not counting these, there were 168 aircraft/helicopters in the parade. Slightly, smaller than 3 September 2015. No JH-7s this time :-( but JL-9s instead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yex

lcloo said:


> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Jump to navigation Jump to search
> 
> 
> 
> A modern, closed-cabin, pusher-propeller autogyro in flight
> An *autogyro* (from Greek αὐτός and γύρος, "self-turning"), also known as a *gyroplane* or *gyrocopter*, is a type of rotorcraft that uses an unpowered rotor in free autorotation to develop lift. Forward thrust is provided independently, by an engine-driven propeller. While similar to a helicopter rotor in appearance, the autogyro's rotor must have air flowing across the rotor disc to generate rotation, and the air flows upwards through the rotor disc rather than down.
> 
> for further reading go to:-
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autogyro





viva_zhao said:


> @blinder



Thanks For the explanation


----------



## shanlung

LKJ86 said:


> So, do you believe China only has about 250 nuclear warheads?



This extract below might be useful as part of the answer that you want.

From
Quora User's answer to Instead of actually fighting the Chinese if they invade Taiwan why doesn't the United States just nuke them if China invades Taiwan?

When China was still almost in stone age condition in 1960s, China still developed the Hydrogen Bomb 3.3 Mtons just 32 months in June 1967 after China first fission bomb. China was using teams of Chinese working away at abacus as they had no computers or even electronic calculators then.

We all know China is a lot more advanced since the mid 60s.

US intelligence projection made late in the 1960s that China would have 435 nuclear weapons by 1973.
Karber’s report mentioned that “PRC data in 1995 gave the figure at 2,350.”

We all know China is a lot more advanced since 1995.

Why You Should Fear China's Nuclear Weapons

Underground Great Wall of China - Wikipedia

And remember the DF5s and DF31AG as well. About 100 or more of them, mirving 10 nukes or more.
China has at least three brigades of DF-5 missiles. Assuming all three brigades have been modernized, that's 360 thermonuclear warheads with a half-megaton on each warhead.
3 brigades DF-5B ICBM x 12 missiles per brigade x 10 MIRVs per missile = 360 thermonuclear warheads carried on DF-5B ICBMs







DF-5B got throw weight of 5,000 kgs
In 2017, China successfully completed tests of DF-5C. Presumably with greater throw weight and greater accuracy in targetting.

7 brigades DF-31A ICBM (since 2007 introduction and adding one brigade per year) x 12 missiles per brigade x 3 MIRVs = 252 thermonuclear warheads carried on DF-31A ICBMs (assuming NO RELOAD missile per TEL; if you assume ONE reload missile per TEL then you double the number of warheads to 504 thermonuclear warheads).

Since then, China tested and got operational DF31AG and DF31B. Obviously able to throw more warheads than the DF31A. The DF31s are solid fuel and can fire within 3 to 5 minutes.

And the H-6K bombers. H-6K can carry up to six YJ-12 and 6-7 ALCMs; and air launched missiles (CH-AS-X-13)
As at 2015, there are 15 numbers of H-6Ks, and 150 numbers of assorted H-6s.
Using just H-6Ks, there will be need for 15X10 , or 150 thermonuclear bombs.
2015 is 5 years ago. You can be sure there will be even more numbers of H-6K, and even more advanced bombers being build by China.

DF-41 - Wikipedia

*The Dong Feng 41* (CSS-X-10) is a road- and rail-mobile intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM). The DF-41 completed all testing stages and deployed in the People’s Republic of China (PRC) since 2017. It is estimated to have an operational range of 12,000 to 15,000 km, which would make it the longest range missile in operation. It will likely have a top speed of Mach 25 and will be capable of delivering up to 10 MIRVed warheads. Throw weight of DF-41 is 2,500 kg.

The DF-41 is a three-stage solid-fueled intercontinental ballistic missile reported to have a maximum range of up to 15,000 kilometers (more than 9320 miles) and a top speed of Mach 25 (19,030 mph). It is said to be capable of carrying up to 10 multiple independently targetable reentry vehicle (MIRVs). Its launch preparation time is estimated to be between 3 to 5 minutes.

*This would make the DF-41 the world's longest range missile, surpassing the range of the US **LGM-30 Minuteman* *which has a reported range of 13,000 km. Throw weight of LGM-30 is only 1000kg or just 3 numbers of 170kton nukes. USA UGM-133 Trident II throw weight is only 2,800 kg.*



Four brigades of DF-41 ICBMs (Heilongjiang, Henan, Xinjiang, and Tibet Provinces) with one re-load per DF-41 TEL yields 96 total DF-41 ICBMs.
How many brigades of DF-41 since 2017 number of 4 brigades?
6 Brigades or 8 Brigades?






Reported DF-41 Deployment: China 'Responding to US Missile Defense in Asia'
Expert: DF-41 among most advanced missiles in the world


If China got only 260 thermonukes like what everyone is saying and hoping, the surplus warheads will be delivering dim sum and tea bags and cleaned pressed laundry from Chinese laundrymen.

_Please remember DF-41 got a very big brother coming up as well in case you think DF-41 not worthy enough to deliver dim sum and tea bags and cleaned laundry.
Russia’s RS-28 “Sarmat” ten-ton payload, rated as the most dangerous ICBM . Reportedly it may carry up to fifteen 350 kiloton warheads, or up to twenty-four of the new “Avangard” nuclear-armed Hypersonic Glide Vehicle (HGV) warheads. Sarmat will be dwarfed by Chinese new missile with even larger twenty-ton payload. That will be solid-fuel space-launch vehicle (SLV), and could form the basis for what might become the world’s largest “mobile” ICBM._
_The Next China Military Threat: The World's Biggest Mobile ICBM?_


*SSBNs
Type 094 Jin Class SSBN*

Currently 6 of type 094 but projected to be 8 in years to come.
Carrying 12 numbers of JL-2, mirving 3–4 thermonuclear warheads.
Or 288 nuclear warheads

*Type 096 Tang Class SSBN*
This is similar to Ohio Class

Carrying 24 JL-3 missiles , each mirving 5–7 warheads.
Currently, 6 numbers of 096 SSBNs are being build simultaneously.
Using 6x24x5, we have 720 thermonuclear warheads.

Or at least 1000 nukes can be delivered by China.
Or the warheads delivered are empty. Or used to deliver dim sums, General Tso chicken, wulung tea bags and cleaned laundry by Chink laundrymen, express delivery.

If China is ever turned into a nuclear wasteland, those that send nukes into China will be nuked into glowing and molten multicolored wasteland.

China promised never to use the first nuke. But if just one nuke land on China or her forces, *ALL THE USA BASES FROM EUROPE, DIEGO GARCIA , SINGAPORE . JAPAN AND USA HERSELF WILL BE SEAS AND LAKES OF MOLTEN MULTI COLOR GLASS.
None of the USA carriers will be spared. The carriers will be taken out with nukes even if the carriers hide in Frisco Bay or in the Atlantic Ocean or any other ocean.*

And as demonstrated so clearly in KSA a few days ago, the Aegis and Patriot systems defending Saudi a joke as the Aegis and Patriot cannot even detect a few sub Mach cruise missiles not to talk of taking them down. Even to now, no one sure where those came from and who flown them. Despite overlapping coverage of those Patriot and Aegis systems.
New sales pitch? US makes the world’s ‘finest’ anti-air systems, but sometimes they just don’t work, Pompeo explains
Saudi air defenses like Patriot & Aegis don’t match their advertised properties, unfit for real combat – Russian Army (MAP)





How will the Patriot systems in USA defend against ICBMs coming in at speed of Mach 25 when they cannot even detect missiles at sub Mach or even know where the missiles came from despite overlapping coverage?

Allies of the country that nuke China will not go unpunished as well. Whether they could not stop USA or do not want to stop USA or USA do not want to listen to them will be irrelevant to China.
A nuked China will be very very weak. And China recalled the days where the British and French and Japan and USA came to carve her up when China was weak.
China will not allow that to happen again. China will ensure those countries will be weaker than a nuked China, or exist only in name after a nuked China

So please let peace prevail and it is irrelevant whether you think China only got 260 nukes
The lucky ones will be those that die in the first micro second.
Those still alive a year later will wish they gone at the very beginning.

And why the war fought or even started, no one will give a flying **** as to the reasons.







Even so, China never ever threatened to use nukes. Other than if nuke used on China, China will retaliate and use nukes as well.

*So please be peaceful and respectful and more courtesy, and no more phony FONOPs and playing games of who will blink with China with phony FONOPs. Do not play with fire regarding Taiwan. AND DO NOT THREATEN TO NUKE CHINA.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------

